# Competition Coyote Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey everyone! Haven't posted over here in quite sometime..I do however lurk...

Anyway, here are a few pics of a beautiful blonde Coyote I did recently for a couple Competitions and for a friend here. I was more than pleased to see this piece win the Best fur bearer award presented by the Michigan Trappers and Predator callers association...Hope you enjoy!

Mike


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats purdy

Like that flip of the back leg off the base, nice touch


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great work.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

It sure looks alive! 

Nice job on another great mount.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Outstanding!! It looks alive and with a personalty
Something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that's a piece of art! Awesome


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Great job ! Bud


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow! that mount looks great!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW!!

I can now say I have seen an accurate coyote mount. I don't think I have ever seen one done well, let alone AWESOME!

Great job.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Great job Mike, Unless youve tried its hard to realize how hard it is to get that alive look in a mount. Any little thing can make a difference, well I think you found them all on this one. Awesome!


Mark

Springfield Taxidermy


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thanks for the great mount mike. she looks great in the living room.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Bill, 

Your awesome catch is now a work of art!


----------



## Delbert (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow that is just awesome well done.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice mount!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Very nice; congrats on the competition award.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Thanks everyone! Hope you all had a great Easter!

Mike


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

LoBrass said:


> WOW!!
> 
> I can now say I have seen an accurate coyote mount. I don't think I have ever seen one done well, let alone AWESOME!
> 
> Great job.


I agree...the majority of coyote mounts I've seen have had heads where the proportions are all wrong.

A beautiful mount for sure!


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

that is the best looking yote mount I have ever scene!


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

LoBrass said:


> WOW!!
> 
> I can now say I have seen an accurate coyote mount. I don't think I have ever seen one done well, let alone AWESOME!
> 
> Great job.


I'm with this guy.... Great job

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mike

The eye tell it all!

Congratulations on a superb mount!

Bill,

Congratulations on a beautiful coyote!


----------

